# Some photos of Archie my border collie



## Northampton Dog Walker (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

He's a stunning looking boy!


----------



## newfymomma (Mar 10, 2017)

Wow, he is very stunning indeed. You can see the sheer concentration on is face! 
Beauty :Smuggrin


----------



## Northampton Dog Walker (Mar 2, 2017)

Calvine said:


> He's a stunning looking boy!


Thanks!


----------



## Northampton Dog Walker (Mar 2, 2017)

newfymomma said:


> Wow, he is very stunning indeed. You can see the sheer concentration on is face!
> Beauty :Smuggrin


Thanks, yes border collies can be so focused sometimes!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Wow. Beautiful photos, stunning dog.


----------



## Deirdre O'Brien (Mar 18, 2017)

Northampton Dog Walker said:


> View attachment 302208
> View attachment 302209
> View attachment 302210
> View attachment 302211


He is gorgeous. Such a beautiful dog


----------



## Northampton Dog Walker (Mar 2, 2017)

Animallover26 said:


> Wow. Beautiful photos, stunning dog.


Thanks


----------



## Northampton Dog Walker (Mar 2, 2017)

Deirdre O'Brien said:


> He is gorgeous. Such a beautiful dog


Yes hard to imagine he was given up by previous owner. So many amazing dogs at rescue centres.


----------

